# Chisel Watches - Good or Bad?



## Mustang67

Hello all, this is my first post here, and I am getting into collecting watches. I found a few on Amazon that really caught my eye, one of them being a skeleton watch by Chisel. Is Chisel a reputable company? I have done a Google search for reviews and haven't gotten much to work with. The specific watch I am looking at from Chisel is this (Chisel Mens Tungsten and Stainless Steel Black Dial Watch | Chisel Jewelry - Contemporary Jewelry for Men & Women). Anybody have any good or bad things to say about Chisel watches? Thanks in advance


----------



## StufflerMike

Post moved to Fashion Watches.


----------



## Mustang67

Anybody have any input?


----------



## Diego161080

At first I would think it's similar to Ingersoll ure so in case the movement is similar then I would say its a great watch however I do not know if the prices are a bit too high compare to Ingersoll?


----------



## Mustang67

I have found the watch I am looking at on sale for $320, which I consider a good price.


----------



## Denine

Not impressed,i have a gold chisel divers watchit is around 18 months old & the second hand fell off inside the thing & its out of warranty so i have to pay to fix it aus consumer laws say if a product does no meet your expectations you have the right to either have it fixed or replaced at no cost to the consumer. NOT HAPPY


----------



## Stuey63

They're good if you also have a hammer.


----------

